# صهر الالومنيوم



## ali1001 (26 يوليو 2008)

نرجوا من الاخوة دوى الخبرة والاختصاص فى صهر وتنقية معدن اللامنيوم افادتناعن الطريقة الافضل لصهر وتنقية اللامنيو م الصلب الناتج من خردة السيارات والمعدات المختلفة ودلك لانتاج الامنيوم نقى وطري قابل للسحب والتشكيل


----------

